# supraspinatus pain



## potatofarms (Oct 16, 2021)

any medanons?
last night watching tv in bed, suddenly got pain in supraspinatus muscle increasing over the next couple hours with inflammation. 
there are no articular restrictions, pain is constant and most severe behind the shoulder. no apparent cause of onset.
i would liken the pain to that of a fracture. there had been no physical exertion that day, work got rained off so just some beers in the house and light cooking.
i have a pretty high pain tolerance  but this is interfering with my will to get on with stuff. i have available:
ultra demoplas injection 
naproxen
diclofenac sodium
eccoxolac

what is the recommendation? i really don't like taking medication unless really necessary. my feeling is the ultra demoplas but i wonder if its vasoconstriction effect will help reduce swelling or cause more problems if the underlying cause is for example a blood clot. i don't have heparin. i don't live near any towns with pharmacy or doctors.
i am slightly overweight, drink, dont smoke, general health is good.


----------



## Ophelia Jones (Oct 16, 2021)

The inflammation is probably causing the pain. First i'd put some ice on it. Most anti-inflammatories you got available are NSAIDs and could cause cardiovascular problems (which could be bad if your shoulder pain is related to blood flow/heart function). If the ice doesn't help, Naproxen would be the safest anti inflammatory you got. Take 1, if it doesn't reduce the pain, I reckon go get it checked. 

Alcohol and stress may be the cause of the inflammation (if there wasn't a specific activity that may have cause the onset), so manage stress, load up of anti-inflmmatory foods and rub some rosewater or olive oil on it and slowly massage (if you can).

Hope this helps and you get better. Take care.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Oct 16, 2021)

Can be a symptom of DVT. Are you dead yet?


----------



## potatofarms (Nov 29, 2021)

not yet. i took volterol and it went in couple days. then came back, did same. not come back again. might have been some insect off my mangy fukin dags. had a kitten sleep on that shoulder both times but it was bathed. im not allergic. little fucker pissed off and probably died somewhere anyway.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Dec 1, 2021)

potatofarms said:


> not yet. i took volterol and it went in couple days. then came back, did same. not come back again. might have been some insect off my mangy fukin dags. had a kitten sleep on that shoulder both times but it was bathed. im not allergic. little fucker pissed off and probably died somewhere anyway.


Might have been calcific tendinitis then. Sudden onset shoulder pain (and it's actually pretty fucking painful) with no apparent cause and it either goes away in a few days or drags on for months.


----------



## potatofarms (Dec 1, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> calcific tendinitis


i just looked that up. sounds spot on tbh. felt like a row of wasp stings on the inside. i wonder if it indicates a calcium channel issue. 
could it be related to fatigue cramps?


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 1, 2021)

Go to a sports med doc.

About 5 years ago I had bursitis, which was causing impingement in my shoulder. Basically, the bursar sack was causing issues with my tendon when I'd move my arm up and down. It made lifting pretty much impossible.

However, the sports med doc gave me a cortisone shot in the bursar sack, which caused the inflammation to go away and it was healed almost instantly. I had to wait a few days to lift again but I was able to without any pain when I could. He also had me go to a physical therapist for stretches to prevent it from happening again and it seems to have worked (knock on wood).


----------

